# How many dog owners will panic



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

On last night's national news, there was a story about a woman who had to have her hands and feet amputated because of a flesh eating disease. She continues to fight for her life. Doctors blamed the family dog for the disease. According to doctors, dogs harbor the bacteria in their saliva. So, how many dogs do you think will be put to sleep or taken to the local shelter by panicked owners? 

I know everyone is terrified of those horrible diseases but is anyone afraid enough to give up a family pet?


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know. It seems like if dogs were really killing us all with our saliva, no one would keep them. The risk seems so obscure that I don't think there will be any significant repercussions. Let's at least hope so.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I hope my friend does not hear about this.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Bull. I don't believe she got it from the dog and I hope no one else does either.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Even if she did get it from the dog, how did the dog get it? I seriously doubt all dogs have this bacteria in their saliva, dormant or otherwise. If that were the case, than nobody would own dogs. Or else, there would be a mandatory vaccine for it.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

The lady had had, and survived, two bouts of cancer and was severely immune compromised. It is my understanding that the amputations were due to an induced drug coma they placed her in, resulting in circulatory problems. The infection was systemic, so I guess the Drs felt it better to risk the circulation issues rather than death. It was also a "normal" bacteria, just the poor lady was so susceptible to everything she got sick from it. Even the husband stated, in the comments I saw, he wasn't sure they were going to give up their puppy, it was already a part of the family. He said the puppy didn't mean to hurt her.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

After seeing the news story, I checked the internet and found several other similar cases blamed on dogs. Death resulted in one case. I agree, this woman's immune system was probably very compromised after her bouts with cancer. The others cases I read about did not mention previous illness. Of course only a very few people are not going to be able to deal with this bacteria. We come in contact with a lot of very bad bacteria everyday and have no problem. I'm just wondering about how the average dog owner will react. The news tends to sensationalize these things. Every now and then I still here them telling pregnant women to get rid of their cats.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I worry about a dog's saliva all the time. I've heard that it can be dangerous because that is how they sweat and release toxins out of their body (not sure if it's true). I worry especially because my mother is severely immunocompromised. I wouldn't panic per say BUT with regular visits to the vet, a healthy diet and exercise I hope and pray daily that they'll never make my mom sick....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

P.S. I've asked this before but I ask it again; is dog saliva dangerous for immunocompromised people? I don't let my dogs kiss my mom. Zeeva has a tendency to snack on poo which no matter how much I clean or supervisor, she will get a lick or a bite or two in :'c I've tried pineapple and some powder I bought on amazon...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Elektra2167 said:


> The lady had had, and survived, two bouts of cancer and was severely immune compromised. It is my understanding that the amputations were due to an induced drug coma they placed her in, resulting in circulatory problems. The infection was systemic, so I guess the Drs felt it better to risk the circulation issues rather than death. It was also a "normal" bacteria, just the poor lady was so susceptible to everything she got sick from it. Even the husband stated, in the comments I saw, he wasn't sure they were going to give up their puppy, it was already a part of the family. He said the puppy didn't mean to hurt her.


Hopefully common sense prevails, obviously an immune compromised person is susceptible to any bacteria, even a common cold, if dog saliva killed people I would star on The Walking Dead, my dogs incessantly lick me, and I'm on weekly Embrel injections.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I worry about a dog's saliva all the time. I've heard that it can be dangerous because that is how they sweat and release toxins out of their body (not sure if it's true). I worry especially because my mother is severely immunocompromised. I wouldn't panic per say BUT with regular visits to the vet, a healthy diet and exercise I hope and pray daily that they'll never make my mom sick....



What happened to the saying that a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans? We carry so much harmful bacteria on our skin/nose/mouth that rarely ever rears its ugly head. It is the rare case of someone with a shot immune system or some freak injury that poses a threat from these bacteria.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

apenn0006 said:


> What happened to the saying that a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans? We carry so much harmful bacteria on our skin/nose/mouth that rarely ever rears its ugly head. It is the rare case of someone with a shot immune system or some freak injury that poses a threat from these bacteria.


I agree with you. From previous posts you do have to wonder though: 1) dogs lick and smell nasty things including occasionally poo 2) many dogs are fed raw which is dangerous for humans 

Just a thought...no offense intended to you or your post. Just a little bit of a different perspective


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

If dog slobber could kill you I'd have died a thousand deaths.......


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I agree with you. From previous posts you do have to wonder though: 1) dogs lick and smell nasty things including occasionally poo 2) many dogs are fed raw which is dangerous for humans
> 
> Just a thought...no offense intended to you or your post. Just a little bit of a different perspective


None taken  I thought they had better germ fighting qualities than we do...could be an old wives tale. Wouldn't be the first time I believed something bogus. lol


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Betty said:


> If dog slobber could kill you I'd have died a thousand deaths.......


DITTO.
Actually I would have been dead as an infant. I have been around dogs since I was born and must have over a million kisses by now.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Myth: Dogs Have Cleaner Mouths Than Humans - ABC News

The idea in its entirety is a myth...but there are some truths to part of this theory


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> What happened to the saying that a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans?


I remember when I was growing up and someone telling me if you cut yourself, let your dog lick it and it will heal faster. But, that was probably someone who didn't like Monkey's Blood (Mercurochrome).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

KennyFrench said:


> I remember when I was growing up and someone telling me if you cut yourself, let your dog lick it and it will heal faster. But, that was probably someone who didn't like Monkey's Blood (Mercurochrome).


 
You know, I rember reading in a book years ago that the Indians used to let their dogs lick their battle wounds, they believed the dogs saliva had medicinal properties to fight the infections.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> You know, I rember reading in a book years ago that the Indians used to let their dogs lick their battle wounds, they believed the dogs saliva had medicinal properties to fight the infections.


 I haven't seen proof, but I've always believed there's some truth to dogs having some healing properties in their saliva.
I do know that my female dog, has a pretty good nose, & she can usually tell when I have a wound, & wants to lick it. 
I don't know if it's the smell of blood, or what.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Betty said:


> If dog slobber could kill you I'd have died a thousand deaths.......


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Has anyone on the board run this proposition through Snopes?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

KennyFrench said:


> Even if she did get it from the dog, how did the dog get it? I seriously doubt all dogs have this bacteria in their saliva, dormant or otherwise. If that were the case, than nobody would own dogs. Or else, there would be a mandatory vaccine for it.


You can't be vaccinated for bacteria, only viruses.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


Betty said:


> If dog slobber could kill you I'd have died a thousand deaths.......


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I would be more concerned about getting sick from some strange person licking me at Wal-Mart than a strange dog Hope I do not get licked by anyone anytime soon!!!! But I do think I am more likely to get sick from people than dogs.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

SiegersMom said:


> I would be more concerned about getting sick from some strange person licking me at Wal-Mart than a strange dog .


I would be highly concerned about a random person licking me. Not because I'd be worried about catching anything, but more because someone was licking me lol! Gotta say...never been licked by a person....would probably freak if I was. When it comes to people I have a personal space bubble that is at least an arm's length on all sides. On the other hand I'll take all the doggy kisses I can get


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

KennyFrench said:


> But, that was probably someone who didn't like Monkey's Blood (Mercurochrome).


NO WAY!!! I thought we were the only ones who calld it Monkey Blood!! that's crazy! lol


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Panic? Perhaps a few germaphobes, But they wouldn't own a dog anyways.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

very very few, the ones that do give up their pets would have found another reason to do so anyway.


----------



## Nikolai553 (Aug 1, 2012)

In my humble opinion, this is sort of like gun control. When a shooting happens the mass media tarnishes lawful gun owners about the evil act and many un-knowledgeable people panic and become fearful. With news like this flesh eating bacteria, I can see people panic and do horrible things because of this. I just hope we as a group can find these errors in judgement and correct them before innocents are harmed.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

To me this will just be another excuse pet owners will use to surrender their dogs.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Nikolai553 said:


> In my humble opinion, this is sort of like gun control. When a shooting happens the mass media tarnishes lawful gun owners about the evil act and many un-knowledgeable people panic and become fearful. With news like this flesh eating bacteria, I can see people panic and do horrible things because of this. I just hope we as a group can find these errors in judgement and correct them before innocents are harmed.


We need an Agree button.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

paulag1955 said:


> You can't be vaccinated for bacteria, only viruses.


Sorry but you can be vaccinated for some of each... 
" Some infections are harder for us to fight off than others, but for many of the serious viral diseases (for which there are no antibiotics) and some bacterial infections it is possible to induce immunity with a _vaccine_ made from components of the infecting bug or the *toxin *(biochemical poisons) that some bacteria produce, which will prevent future infections with the natural, full-strength bug. "


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where is this story? The only ones I can find were the woman who got it from the zip line, a man who got it after a landscaping accident, and another woman who contracted the bacteria at a hospital being treated for something else. Can't find anything about dogs...


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Is it gout too? just wondering I know people who eat alot of wild meat and get that. I sure would not get rid of my dog, one has a better chance of getting parasite then a bactrial infection from a licking dog. Know worries when people worm their animals and my vet told me more people get worms from cats then dogs, well litter boxs so I was told.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

he just said if a cat has a certain kind of parasite and people who scoope the litter and not change it as a whole have a better chance of that, know one has to get rid of their cat either


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When I was going through chemo and radiation for my breast cancer the only precautions I took was having my husband feed the dogs their raw diet (didn't want to push my luck handling THAT much raw meat) and making the dogs wait about 15 minutes or so after eating before they could put their mouth on me.

Otherwise I still received and gave kisses. The Chinese Cresteds are very adept at geting their tongues in your mouth if you aren't paying attention and when I kiss my dogs I kiss right on the end of their muzzles - just below their nose.

There were a couple times when my white blood cell count dipped too low and I had to get shots but even then I didn't stop kissing the dogs.

My dogs were just as important to me in my fight against the disease as was my husband, my doctors and all the drugs they poured into me.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> When I was going through chemo and radiation for my breast cancer the only precautions I took was having my husband feed the dogs their raw diet (didn't want to push my luck handling THAT much raw meat) and making the dogs wait about 15 minutes or so after eating before they could put their mouth on me.
> 
> Otherwise I still received and gave kisses. The Chinese Cresteds are very adept at geting their tongues in your mouth if you aren't paying attention and when I kiss my dogs I kiss right on the end of their muzzles - just below their nose.
> 
> ...


I commend you for loving your dogs so so so much. However in my opinion if someone were that sick, and they wanted to surrender their dog for that reason, they should be able to without question. No?


----------

